

VisualSearch.js: A Rich Search Box for Real Data - jashkenas
http://blog.documentcloud.org/blog/2011/06/code-drop-visualsearch-js/

======
silverlight
Another impressive release from the DocumentCloud team. Thanks for your
excellent contributions to the open source community, they are always useful
and appreciated.

~~~
jashkenas
All credit for this one goes to @samuelclay -- He's been smoothing the rough
corners and stomping on IE bugs for weeks now.

------
veb
Wow. That's awesome guys!

The place I work for uses crazy stuff like Microsoft Reporting Services, and
old old legacy ASP Classic for all their reporting and stats stuff.

I'm slowly moving it forward (when they're not looking) by making everything
using nice Javascript libraries out there, and this is definitely one that
would be _perfect_ for a solution where lots of data needs to be put into a
nice and easy way for a user to find the particular stuff they want.

Again: Nice job! And thank you!!

------
staunch
It's cool, but I can't imagine normal people being able to use this. I
struggled with it myself a bit.

~~~
jacobolus
Luckily, there are lots of use cases where a 5 minute learning curve is
entirely reasonable.

------
dmvaldman
super sexy. i want to use it even though my app doesn't even need it!

------
ChiperSoft
Very nice control, but all those dependencies make it pretty hard for me to
implement this in any project that isn't already using those libs.

~~~
jashkenas
Agreed -- I'd love to see a version that didn't depend on anything more than
jQuery, and perhaps not even that. It would make for a great branch.

But I'm afraid this was extracted from our existing app, so we were able to
rely on the dependencies being there.

------
jasonkolb
The demo crashes Safari on my iPad :( too heavy for lightweight hardware?

------
bwooceli
that is very slick. simple enough to ajax/json the facets in as well. might
try my hand at a backbone-friendly fork. Thanks for the cool tool!

~~~
jashkenas
It's actually built on top of Backbone.js -- each facet is a Backbone.Model.
So, no need to fork.

------
jsavimbi
Thank you. Can't wait to implement.

